# Prepidil/Prostin for cervical ripening



## krisfiddler@yahoo.com (Dec 23, 2011)

Does anyone use prepidil in the office for cervical ripening?  If so, how is that coded?  Help.


----------



## ajs (Dec 27, 2011)

krisfiddler@yahoo.com said:


> Does anyone use prepidil in the office for cervical ripening?  If so, how is that coded?  Help.



This would be considered a supply item in the physician office so not billed separately.  The OB visit for cervical ripening is part of the global fee.


----------

